# Brewers Yeast



## Landrede (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey, I was wondering where do you guys find your brewers yeast for making cultures etc. I have pretty much looked everywhere for it, but no prevail. Is there any certain stores or markets that sell it?

Thanks


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

pm'd you kristy


----------



## Landrede (Oct 17, 2008)

very cool, I responded


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

I find mine in the natural foods section of my local grocery store.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

What's the difference is using brewer's and baker's yeast? The current media I use uses bakers yeast, but I just ordered media from Josh's that I hear uses brewer's.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

* The brewers yeast that is typically used in fruit fly media, is an inactive yeast that is the byproduct of brewing. It is used for it's nutrional value, high in B vitamins, and trace minerals.
Bakers yeast is an active yeast used to 'jump start' the fruit fly cultures.
They serve two different purposes.*


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I haven't used Active Yeast in years in ff media. The ff's bring it on their feet - no need for it.

If you're using Active Yeast for Baker's Yeast - you've got an ugly, bubbling mess going!

s


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Vivarium Concepts said:


> * The brewers yeast that is typically used in fruit fly media, is an inactive yeast that is the byproduct of brewing. It is used for it's nutrional value, high in B vitamins, and trace minerals.
> Bakers yeast is an active yeast used to 'jump start' the fruit fly cultures.
> They serve two different purposes.*


One of the limiting items in fruit fly media is protien, it is a good source of protien allowing for an increase in production. 

Typically baker's yeast is added before the flies to help prevent overgrowth of competing organisms like molds or bacteria. As Scott noted, the flies do bring it in on thier feet and this will colonize a media so the addition of baker's yeast is a hedge to help prevent something else getting a head start on the yeast. 


Ed


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hmm, I'm confused a bit I guess. Should I not add the bakers yeast to the cultures? I've been doing it for about 20 cultures with no problems, but in the past I used a different recipe that didn't use any yeast.


----------



## Poison-Dart-Fart (Sep 30, 2005)

i found mine at GMC


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i just order a wopping bag from Josh


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

jubjub47 said:


> Hmm, I'm confused a bit I guess. Should I not add the bakers yeast to the cultures? I've been doing it for about 20 cultures with no problems, but in the past I used a different recipe that didn't use any yeast.


It won't hurt anything and if anything helps prevent colony overgrowth by competing organisms.. 

to quote myself from above.

quote Typically baker's yeast is added before the flies to help prevent overgrowth of competing organisms like molds or bacteria. As Scott noted, the flies do bring it in on thier feet and this will colonize a media so the addition of baker's yeast is a hedge to help prevent something else getting a head start on the yeast. endquote

Ed


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Bulk Food Distributor, Wholesale Spices, Nuts, Chocolates and Candy Online


----------

